# Hauptjob + Selbstständiges Gewerbe



## Chris Donner (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe einen Hauptjob, Festangestellt in einer Firma. Nebenbei habe ich noch eine eigenes Gewerbe - momentan noch unter Kleinunternehmerregelung.

Es ist abzusehen, dass ich dieses Jahr allerdings (wenn ich weitere Projekte in meinem eigenen Gewerbe annehme) über die 17.500EUR Grenze komme...

Also hätte ich dadurch nächstes Jahr ja kein Kleinunternehmen mehr sondern ein richtiges Einzelunternehmen mit Vorsteuerpflicht. Ist das bis hierhin so richtig?

Darf ich ein richtiges Unternehmen führen, obwohl ich Hauptjob habe?
Darf ich in meinem eigenen Gewerbe mehr verdienen als im Hauptjob?!
Gibt es da Regelungen oder Grenzen?

Gruss, Chris


----------



## smileyml (17. Juli 2011)

Chris Donner hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe einen Hauptjob, Festangestellt in einer Firma. Nebenbei habe ich noch eine eigenes Gewerbe - momentan noch unter Kleinunternehmerregelung.
> 
> ...



Ich denke ja.



Chris Donner hat gesagt.:


> Darf ich ein richtiges Unternehmen führen, obwohl ich Hauptjob habe?
> Darf ich in meinem eigenen Gewerbe mehr verdienen als im Hauptjob?!
> Gibt es da Regelungen oder Grenzen?



Ob du das darfst, hängt auch von deinem jetzigen Arbeitgeber ab.
Und welche zusätzlichen Pflichten und Regelungen greifen, weiß am besten das Finanzamt.


Grüße Marco


----------



## smothy (19. September 2011)

Es gibt hier keine Regelungen, du bist zu sehen wie ein freiberufler, kannst verdienen was du magst
ab 17.500 EUr wie du bereits sagst, bist du Vorsteuerpflichtig ab 25.500 EUR Gewerbesteuerpflichtig - das sind so die zwei wichtigsten Punkte/Beträge - alles andere liegt bei dir und deiner Zeit, wenn du in 5 Tagen 100.000 Euro umsetzt, gut für dich wenn es deine Zeit zulässt und sich mit dem Hauptjob vereinbaren lässt


----------



## vfl_freak (19. September 2011)

Moin,

schau mal hier:
http://www.existenzgruender.de/selb...tung/gruendungswissen/steuern/00886/index.php

Zudem: es gibt keine *Vorsteuerpflicht*, sondern nur eine *Umsatzsteuerpflicht* !!

Gruß
Klaus


----------

